# US Marines defile dead Afghans on camera



## eots (Jan 11, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDnkFpHEOEI&noredirect=1]US Marines defile dead Afghans on camera.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Trajan (Jan 11, 2012)

they should not have done it on camera.....dumb.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 11, 2012)

Perhaps they shouldn't have provoked the situation that led to their deaths, then the Marines would not have pissed on them. Generally, I don't have an issue with it. Piss with us, we piss on your dead body. Works for me.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 11, 2012)

Could care less.


----------



## Staidhup (Jan 11, 2012)

Big freaking deal, wrap them up and stuff some pork down their throat and bury them. So we should care, how about those rag heads that beheaded people on video, at least these were dead.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 11, 2012)

Trajan said:


> they should not have done it on camera.....dumb.



If this is authentic..they shouldn't have done it at all.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Could care less.



I don't know if you live in a state where an actual terrorist attack has happened.

Most of these people understand blood for blood. Some guy kills you..you kill them.

But they get very angry about this sort of thing.

And that leads to some fucked up shit.


----------



## JStone (Jan 11, 2012)

Sallow said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Could care less.
> ...



islime is the most fucked up shit.  If the quran were written on softer paper, I'd wipe my ass with it


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 11, 2012)

Full court and dishonarable discharge for all involved.

And I felt the same damn way when some did it in Nam.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 11, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Full court and dishonarable discharge for all involved.



For peeing on a dead body?  Seriously?  They're dead.  They don't have feelings anymore.  Who gives a fuck?  You think American soldiers didn't piss on the corpses of dead Nazis and do you think Patton would have given a shit?  This outrage is just more political correctness seeping into our military, the last place it should be.


----------



## Trajan (Jan 11, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Full court and dishonarable discharge for all involved.
> 
> And I felt the same damn way when some did it in Nam.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm proud to say my stepson never pissed on a dead Afghan. 

He just directed lots of bombs on the live ones.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 11, 2012)

JStone said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Oh goody.

Thanks for sharing.

You're the type of asshole that invites terrorists to kill people you don't like in the first place. You know. Americans.


----------



## westwall (Jan 11, 2012)

It is never proper to do stupid stuff like this.  It's just bad Karma and when crap like this gets out it only gives the bad guys more ammo (figuratively) to convert more zealots.  Just plain stupid.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 11, 2012)

It seems libs get more outraged by this stuff than they do when these muslim whackos chop off a man's head...Go figure. How about the Russian news network report on what Putin's Russia does to muslim terrorist


----------



## JStone (Jan 11, 2012)

Sallow said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Fucktard, islime invites terrorism.  Get your little head out of your ass.

Sahih Bukhari Hadeeth: Allah's Apostle said...I have been made victorious with terror (cast in the hearts of the enemy) 

Quran:  I will cast terror into the hearts of those who have disbelieved, so strike them over the necks, and smite over all their fingers and toes

Quran  Jihâd (holy fighting in Allâh's Cause) is ordained for you (Muslims) though you dislike it, and it may be that you dislike a thing which is good for you and that you like a thing which is bad for you. Allâh knows but you do not know. 

Quran  Fight against those who (1) believe not in Allâh, (2) nor in the Last Day, (3) nor forbid that which has been forbidden by Allâh and His Messenger (4) and those who acknowledge not the religion of truth (i.e. Islâm) among the people of the Scripture (Jews and Christians), until they pay the Jizyah[] with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued.


----------



## JScott (Jan 12, 2012)

WASHINGTON -- A video posted on YouTube shows four combat Marines urinating on the corpses of three dead men in Afghanistan, a U.S. military official told NBC News on Wednesday.
advertisement

"It should be pretty easy" to identify the Marines in the video, said one official, and those involved "will be held accountable for their actions." 

The video, posted on YouTube, shows the four Marines, in full combat gear, standing in a semi-circle  over three bodies and one or two can clearly be seen urinating on the corpses.
U.S. News - Marines: Video shows troops urinating on corpses

Wow, just wow.

merged


----------



## Douger (Jan 12, 2012)

C'mon. Let the meatheads have a little fun.
BTW. Good chance they'll be "protecting and serving" once they're back stateside. Have fun !


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 12, 2012)

Not good on many levels.


----------



## JScott (Jan 12, 2012)

Douger said:


> C'mon. Let the meatheads have a little fun.
> BTW. Good chance they'll be "protecting and serving" once they're back stateside. Have fun !



They wont be protecting anybody when they come home. Theyre going to be in major trouble over this.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 12, 2012)

JScott said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon. Let the meatheads have a little fun.
> ...



If this turns out to be factual, their days of protecting and serving are likely over.  And I wouldn't bet on an "honorable" discharge.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 12, 2012)

I hate the fucking taliban. I wish we would of just nuked the bastards 10 years ago in got the fuck out. Who cares if someone wants to piss on a dead one.


----------



## jerryh60 (Jan 12, 2012)

There's always gonna be someone who gets pissed off at anything they think isn't politically correct.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 12, 2012)

Matthew said:


> I hate the fucking taliban. I wish we would of just nuked the bastards 10 years ago in got the fuck out. Who cares if someone wants to piss on a dead one.



The Geneva Conventions...


----------



## Douger (Jan 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> JScott said:
> 
> 
> > Douger said:
> ...


Their days of "protecting and serving" never began.
The meatheads and their upper management are traitors ignoring the US constitution and committing international crimes against sovereign nations.
To think otherwise is ignoring reality.


----------



## eots (Jan 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Could care less.
> ...



ya like mental illness,rapes,spousal abuse, suicides


----------



## eots (Jan 12, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xC-q102mmY]More Vet Suicides Than Combat Deaths in 2010 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Jan 12, 2012)

Douger said:


> C'mon. Let the meatheads have a little fun.
> BTW. *Good chance they'll be "protecting and serving" once they're back stateside*. Have fun !



*or killing themselves...*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jT7-jINGyz4]US military suicide rate EXCEEDS combat fatalities! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > I hate the fucking taliban. I wish we would of just nuked the bastards 10 years ago in got the fuck out. Who cares if someone wants to piss on a dead one.
> ...



How is pissing on someone against the Geneva convention?


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 12, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...





> Under the Geneva Conventions, the international treaty that lays out the rules of war, bodies of enemy soldiers must be "honourably interred, if possible according to the rites of the religion to which they belonged."



Pentagon investigates video claiming to show 'Marines urinating on Taliban' - Telegraph


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 12, 2012)

Crimes of War  Dead and Wounded


----------



## Douger (Jan 12, 2012)

eots said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon. Let the meatheads have a little fun.
> ...


Awakening to the lies ?


----------



## Caroljo (Jan 12, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > I hate the fucking taliban. I wish we would of just nuked the bastards 10 years ago in got the fuck out. Who cares if someone wants to piss on a dead one.
> ...



It shouldn't apply to terrorists....they don't go by it, why should we have to?  If it were the terrorists pissing on american soldiers, what would people say then?  If those terrorists had captured our soldiers they would have done alot more than peeing on them.  This isn't a "normal" war where all involved follow the Geneva Convention.  We don't even know WHO the enemy is most of the time!


----------



## CaughtInTheMid (Jan 12, 2012)

just one more little thing that makes us look bad to the rest of the world. i have $5 that most of us don't care.


----------



## Douger (Jan 12, 2012)

eots said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon. Let the meatheads have a little fun.
> ...


I suppose it's more deadly than smoking,


----------



## old navy (Jan 12, 2012)

The motto for the 2nd Marine Regiment is 'Follow Me.' Three of these Devil Dogs followed the wrong one who started this micturate party.

Not good for the home team.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jan 12, 2012)

Semper Fi !


----------



## healthmyths (Jan 12, 2012)

a video that recently surfaced online showing what appears to be several Marines in uniform urinating on corpses.

Video Appears To Show Marines Urinating On Bodies, Sparking Military Investigation | Fox News

But watch Anti-Americans (including IDIOTS on this board) will take these 4 idiots that are 2/1,000th of one percent of US troops in ME as the norm.. as WHAT all US troops do rather then the exception of a .002% of the 200,000!

WHY?  Because the MSM has to make the exceptional, the abnormal NEWS!

And you anti-Americans?  YOU will CHEER THIS!
YOU will encourage this NEWS and again.. who WINS?  The Terrorists!

Rather then making it sound like a daily every day routine.. the MSM could have made this as an exception!  STATE that NOT ALL US TROOPS do this but 2/1000 of 1%.. a
rare event..stupid but nevertheless NOT the RULE!


----------



## Claudette (Jan 12, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Not a normal war is right. 

You have prisoners beheaded on Al Jazera. 

Anyone who thinks a prisoner of the Taliban or Al Queda was treated "according to the Geneva Convention" is living in la la land. 

Not a normal war but not a good call on the part of the marines who participated. I have no problem with it but there are many who will. 

As far as I'm concerned they can piss on all of em dead or alive.


----------



## Caroljo (Jan 12, 2012)

there's another thread about this....and someone brought up the Geneva convention and how wrong this was.  Yes, it's wrong.  But our enemy could care less about the Geneva Convention, they don't follow it and they never will.  Why should we?  This war on terrorism is completely different than WWII.  You knew who you're enemy was.  When our soldiers are captured, i'm sure the enemy would do alot worse than peeing on them...how about a beheading people??  Where's this ok in the Geneva convention??  But darn, our american soldiers are just horrible people!


----------



## CaughtInTheMid (Jan 12, 2012)

i can see it now...


the joint chiefs were just settling in for a briefing and grabbing a cup of coffee. an aide pops in the room and whispers in the ear of one of them. his eyes fly wipe open as he blurts "they did f'ing what?!?!?!?"


----------



## Claudette (Jan 12, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> there's another thread about this....and someone brought up the Geneva convention and how wrong this was.  Yes, it's wrong.  But our enemy could care less about the Geneva Convention, they don't follow it and they never will.  Why should we?  This war on terrorism is completely different than WWII.  You knew who you're enemy was.  When our soldiers are captured, i'm sure the enemy would do alot worse than peeing on them...how about a beheading people??  Where's this ok in the Geneva convention??  But darn, our american soldiers are just horrible people!



They can piss on em dead or alive for all I care.


----------



## healthmyths (Jan 12, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> there's another thread about this....and someone brought up the Geneva convention and how wrong this was.  Yes, it's wrong.  But our enemy could care less about the Geneva Convention, they don't follow it and they never will.  Why should we?  This war on terrorism is completely different than WWII.  You knew who you're enemy was.  When our soldiers are captured, i'm sure the enemy would do alot worse than peeing on them...how about a beheading people??  Where's this ok in the Geneva convention??  But darn, our american soldiers are just horrible people!



Couldn't AGREE with you more!


As you said OUR TROOPS are so horrible!
Remember these are the SAME horrible troops that evidently MOST Americans who will jump to conclusions about BUT NEVER heard with AS MUCH coverage how were killed while handing out candy to kids carrying bombs!

These 4 despicable (IF TRUE by the way..) Marines are NOT representative but the rest of the world and idiots on this board also will jump to say that's what is the norm!

CASE IN POINT??
The Liberation of Iraq took 6 years, 3,000 more deaths and $600 billion because traitor/cheerleaders made statements like these and again total LIES/Exceptions at the most...

Durbin (D) "*must have been done by Nazis, Soviets* --action of Americans in the treatment of their prisoners. 
Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid(D) "*War is lost",*
U.S. Rep. Murtha(D) "Our* troops killed innocent civilians *in cold blood,
Senator Kerry(D) "American soldiers going into the homes of Iraqis in the
dead of night, *terrorizing kids and children."*
Senator Obama(D) .."*troops are air-raiding villages and killing civilians,"*

AND where is the outrage against these statements ?
NO ONE and yet all of the above were NOT the normal activities!  RARE exceptions of war and YET Obama was ELECTED BECAUSE of these STATEMENTS!!!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 12, 2012)

So the fuck what if they pissed on a dead guy?

We want them to kill people and then respect them?

Seems contradictory to me.

Now ask me if filming the act was stupid then I'll agree that maybe these soldiers weren't too bright but it's no big deal.


----------



## CaughtInTheMid (Jan 12, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> So the fuck what if they pissed on a dead guy?
> 
> We want them to kill people and then respect them?
> 
> ...



and people said that we would take on many of the traits of the scum that we're fighting. i can actually remember a time when we held ourselves above such nonsense. heck, now it's encouraged by many.


----------



## JStone (Jan 12, 2012)

eots said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



The closest you've come to war is playing video games, punkass


----------



## healthmyths (Jan 12, 2012)

CaughtInTheMid said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > So the fuck what if they pissed on a dead guy?
> ...



HYPERBOLE ALERT!!!  *"now it's encouraged by many"*

ONCE again  idiots who CAN'T seem to distinguish between abnormal, NOT the normal, US soldier (which 99.9% of the US troops are!!!) and the extremely rare (AND NOT YET proven to be a REAL event by the way)!

You are as most hyperbolic bound people committing "jumping to conclusion" syndrome!

A) We don't know if this is a valid event or manipulated by the way!
B) WE DO KNOW IT is NOT an everyday, common even much less in your words:
    "encouraged by many"!!!

Stop it!  Your type of encouragement is exactly what a TERRORIST CHEERLEADER like these guys would do and IT KILLED MORE PEOPLE and cost $600 billion!
STOP IT!!!


----------



## G.T. (Jan 12, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> So the fuck what if they pissed on a dead guy?
> 
> We want them to kill people and then respect them?
> 
> ...



Killing the Taliban is the highest sign of NOT respecting them _possible_ so no, we don't want them to "respect" them; however, we expect them to act with dignity and by pissing on dead bodies they disrespect themselves and the uniform they're wearing.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Semper Fi*


----------



## del (Jan 12, 2012)

healthmyths said:


> a video that recently surfaced online showing what appears to be several Marines in uniform urinating on corpses.
> 
> Video Appears To Show Marines Urinating On Bodies, Sparking Military Investigation | Fox News
> 
> ...



what do you think news is, fuckwit?


----------



## Warrior102 (Jan 12, 2012)

Perhaps these Marines should have treated the Taliban as they treat their enemies. Would you PC sensitive twits be satisfied if
the Marines should they have dragged them ALIVE&#65279; to the national soccer field and behead them live on TV?


----------



## Sallow (Jan 12, 2012)

JStone said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Sorry..Nazi.

Your ilk just loves to demonize people. The only criteria is that they are different from you.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 12, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Perhaps these Marines should have treated the Taliban as they treat their enemies. Would you PC sensitive twits be satisfied if
> the Marines should they have dragged them ALIVE&#65279; to the national soccer field and behead them live on TV?



That's not the standard.

The standard is how *we* live as civilized humans. The United States is the beacon of human rights and dignity.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jan 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps these Marines should have treated the Taliban as they treat their enemies. Would you PC sensitive twits be satisfied if
> ...



I understand it's not that standard - 
I also understand there are a lot of 18 and 19 year old kids trying to kill these fuckers and common sense doesn't always prevail in a teenager's mind. 
The media will be more outraged with urinating Marines than they are when some American gets his head sawed off on television by some Taliban scumbag.


----------



## del (Jan 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps these Marines should have treated the Taliban as they treat their enemies. Would you PC sensitive twits be satisfied if
> ...



combat is about as dehumanizing an experience as i can imagine, and extended, repeated tours only make it worse. 

i agree with what you say, but i won't condemn these men for what they allegedly did.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 12, 2012)

healthmyths said:


> a video that recently surfaced online showing what appears to be several Marines in uniform urinating on corpses.
> 
> Video Appears To Show Marines Urinating On Bodies, Sparking Military Investigation | Fox News
> 
> ...



The AP article on the subject does not pretend that it's a daily routine, it reports it fairly. Go whine about something else.

Karzai condemns video of urination on corpses - Yahoo! News


----------



## G.T. (Jan 12, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



^ I dont think that last sentence is true man.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 12, 2012)

del said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



reasonable. it's looking like they'll be punished anyhow. hopefully just a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 12, 2012)

eots said:


> US Marines defile dead Afghans on camera.flv - YouTube



great, dumb kids and the stress of war.


----------



## healthmyths (Jan 12, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Full court and dishonarable discharge for all involved.
> 
> And I felt the same damn way when some did it in Nam.



AND MOST AND ALWAYS that happens.. BUT 
1) AGAIN this is NOT yet verified event..still some question as to veracity!
2) IT IS AN EXCEPTION.. NOT AN everyday every soldier event.. BUT
   the MSM the majority of which HATES the US military while LOVING OBAMA will
   take every opportunity to make it the RULE  to the general public which just as
   these CHEERLEADERS including Obama daily cheered the terrorists!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Perhaps they shouldn't have provoked the situation that led to their deaths, then the Marines would not have pissed on them. Generally, I don't have an issue with it. Piss with us, we piss on your dead body. Works for me.



I don't think they should have filmed it though.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jan 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps they shouldn't have provoked the situation that led to their deaths, then the Marines would not have pissed on them. Generally, I don't have an issue with it. Piss with us, we piss on your dead body. Works for me.
> ...



I agree.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 12, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > So the fuck what if they pissed on a dead guy?
> ...



This. And LOL on the idiots defending this action.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> So the fuck what if they pissed on a dead guy?
> 
> We want them to kill people and then respect them?
> 
> ...



You have a point, its kind of hypocritical for us to reward these Marines for killing these men but than to punish them for urinating on them when they are dead.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I'm not saying what they did was right, but how is shooting and killing these guys ok, but pissing on them is a capital offense?


----------



## Caroljo (Jan 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps they shouldn't have provoked the situation that led to their deaths, then the Marines would not have pissed on them. Generally, I don't have an issue with it. Piss with us, we piss on your dead body. Works for me.
> ...



That's the part i really don't understand.  Why would ANYBODY film something that's just going to end up on the internet or tv for everyone to see?  I can't believe they didn't think about that.  So i'm waiting to find out why......


----------



## Ravi (Jan 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


Who said it was a capital offense?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Some of the posters on here said these men should be tried and be given Dishonorable Discharges.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


I agree with that. I thought a capital offense was something that you could get the death penalty for....I certainly don't agree with that.


----------



## JStone (Jan 12, 2012)

I hope they drank a whole lot of liquor before pissing on the muslimes.  They should have eaten a lot of pork and then shit on them, too allahu fucku


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I think thats just the way people are now, people want to film and record everything for posterity, just like that Afghan kill team that went around killing civilians and cutting off body parts as trophies and taking pictures, and the idiots who took all those pictures in Abu Ghuraib as well. Common sense should tell you that if you are going to do something thats wrong and could get you in trouble, probably best not to record it.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

JStone said:


> I hope they drank a whole lot of liquor before pissing on the muslimes.  They should have eaten a lot of pork and then shit on them, too allahu fucku



LMAO! Wow thats just over board.


----------



## CaughtInTheMid (Jan 12, 2012)

healthmyths said:


> CaughtInTheMid said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



have you been to the other thread yet?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 12, 2012)

CaughtInTheMid said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > So the fuck what if they pissed on a dead guy?
> ...



Bullshit.

This stuff has been going on on battlefields since there have been wars.  It's just the first time some idiots video taped themselves doing it.

Are you really that naive?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 12, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > So the fuck what if they pissed on a dead guy?
> ...



Kill them in any manner possible no matter how brutal but then respect their corpses.

Does that not sound completely ridiculous to you?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 12, 2012)

Ravi said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I'm not defending it.  I am saying this kind of battlefield conduct is as old as war and to think differently is to be moronically naive.


----------



## JScott (Jan 12, 2012)

I find it unacceptable that this country has embraced torture and the desecration of bodies. Some of you people act like barbarians more than Americans. 

It disgusts me at what we find as appropriate behavior. Bands of thugs do this sort of thing, not Americans. Do we want to be seen as thugs? No we dont.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 12, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



It sounds completely ridiculous, to me, to do anything to their corpses. Completely immature.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 12, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



I never said it wasn't immature but then you see how much respect you have for a guy that was trying to kill you a few seconds before you killed him and get back to me.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



When you are at war with someone and been deployed numerous times to fight against an enemy, you learn to dehumanize that enemy in order to successfully kill them and, to survive. I am not agreeing with what these guys did but what we are seeing here is one of the horrors of war and the reprecussions of sending our Military to numerous deployments to combat zones.


----------



## eots (Jan 12, 2012)

it makes an excellent recruitment video for terrorist


----------



## G.T. (Jan 12, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



ok then.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

eots said:


> it makes an excellent recruitment video for terrorist



Even if this didn't happen, these guys would still get recruits to fight us numb nuts, there are not alot of computers with internet access in bumfuck Afghanistan and Pakistan, hell its hard to find a house with electricity.


----------



## eots (Jan 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > it makes an excellent recruitment video for terrorist
> ...



there is no question this video will go viral through the Muslim world and no doubt will be used as a propaganda and recruitment tool...numbnuts


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

eots said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



They already have all the "propoganda" they need faggot, which is mostly all lies and bullshit.


----------



## CaughtInTheMid (Jan 12, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> CaughtInTheMid said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Weird. My dad never much talked about pissing on dead bodies in WWII. I guess honor was more important then.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

CaughtInTheMid said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > CaughtInTheMid said:
> ...



Those guys did their share of dirt in WW2, abusing Krauts and Japs, they just didn't have any video cameras to upload the videos on youtube yet idiot. To say "honor" was more important back than is childish and niaeve.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 12, 2012)

Matthew said:


> I hate the fucking taliban. I wish we would of just nuked the bastards 10 years ago in got the fuck out. Who cares if someone wants to piss on a dead one.



Really.

Who do you think got them in there in the first place?


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 12, 2012)

Jroc said:


> It seems libs get more outraged by this stuff than they do when these muslim whackos chop off a man's head...Go figure. How about the Russian news network report on what Putin's Russia does to muslim terrorist



We get pissed off because it makes all Americans look bad. Unpatriotic shits like you do not care.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 12, 2012)

CaughtInTheMid said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > CaughtInTheMid said:
> ...



In general people who served in WWII talked very little about the experience.

But then again just because one man you knew didn't talk about it does not mean it didn't happen.

There's that naivete again


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> CaughtInTheMid said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Also keep in mind WW2 was shorter than the Afghanistan conflict, this war is the longest one in our history so far. Plus, there was no youtube back than for Soldiers to upload videos, plus Soldiers weren't under the microscope that they are now, if a Marine farts in the desert in Afghanistan they will face a court martial for it.


----------



## CaughtInTheMid (Jan 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> CaughtInTheMid said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



What happened to any that did (if it was reported)?

What you guys fail to see is that we, as a country, are better than pissing on dead bodies. Don't let yourself be lowered to the level of the scum that we're trying to wipe off the face of the planet.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

CaughtInTheMid said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > CaughtInTheMid said:
> ...



Back in those times Soldiers and Marines had a more free hand to get the job done, war crimes and other atrocities like that didn't start being reported until the Vietnam war when the press was following our troops every move. War is a ugly thing, if you really think all our troops were acting like boy scouts and saints during WW2 you are completely off the mark.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 12, 2012)

CaughtInTheMid said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > CaughtInTheMid said:
> ...



Yeah we're so much better that we're always invading some country for one thing or another and killing people for no good reason.


----------



## CaughtInTheMid (Jan 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> CaughtInTheMid said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Never said they were boyscouts but it sure seems like there was more honor. I know my father would never even have thought about pissing on a dead body in WWII. 

Let me ask you this. Do you think they should have pissed on them? What punishment should they receive? And if it were your brother who was pissed on, would you seek revenge?


----------



## del (Jan 12, 2012)

CaughtInTheMid said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > CaughtInTheMid said:
> ...



tell you what, slick, when you spend three or four extended combat tours, feel free to come on back and tell us how much better you are than them.

until then, have a heaping helping of fuck off, otay?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 12, 2012)

CaughtInTheMid said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > CaughtInTheMid said:
> ...



I am completely neutral on the deed.  It's human nature, battlefield bravado whatever else you want to call it.

Go ahead and punish them.  Make them to KP or march in place for 48 hours.

I'd want revenge if anyone invaded my country and killed my brother even if they didn't piss on him.


----------



## CaughtInTheMid (Jan 12, 2012)

del said:


> CaughtInTheMid said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I'm really not that slick. But I do know the difference between right and wrong and the meaning of honor. I was taught that by a vet.


----------



## del (Jan 12, 2012)

CaughtInTheMid said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > CaughtInTheMid said:
> ...



see above


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

CaughtInTheMid said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > CaughtInTheMid said:
> ...



I don't think they should have pissed on them, but I can understand why they did it. I was in the Military for 7 years and did 2 deployments to the Middle East, I was never in direct combat but I served with people who were, when you are sent on multiple deployments you end up dehumanizing your enemy in order to be able to successfully kill them and survive, this is something civilians have trouble comprehending apparently. No disrespect to your father but if he did piss on a dead Jap or Kraut, you think he would tell you about it? nobody who's really been in the shit likes to go around talking about it.

As far as the punishment for these Marines, I think they should be given a stern talking to and a refresher course on the ROE's and Geneva conventions.


----------



## bornright (Jan 12, 2012)

How can you fight an enemy without hate?  The more friends you lose the stronger the hate.  This kissing and making up with the enemy just after battle is just in the movies.  There are many ways to disrespect your enemy and this is just one.  The Arabs we are fighting choose to cut off heads, hang bodies up and burn them.  It takes many years to get over the hatred you have for your enemy and it is never complete.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 12, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> CaughtInTheMid said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I heard a story second hand from a guy who was talking to a WWII vet. Seems they were on an island and were fighting some Japanese hold up in a cave. They gave them the opportunity to surrender..and one guy came out. They tossed gasoline and grenades on the rest of them. For about half an hour they were deciding to do with the guy that came out. One guy was like, "Well we can really have him around..can we?" So another guy pulled his sidearm, told the Japanese soldier, "Hey you..come here" and shot him.

Pretty sure they didn't report that.


----------



## eots (Jan 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> CaughtInTheMid said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



if you had no direct combat experiences then your opinion is not much more valid than a civilian...faggot


----------



## Sallow (Jan 12, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> CaughtInTheMid said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Basically yeah. Which is why we can look forward to lots o' terrorism for quite some time.

They wouldn't have been so pissed if this was a short and sweet operation.

Trying to nation build was a classic screw up.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > CaughtInTheMid said:
> ...



Stuff like that happened all the time, back in WW2 they didn't have the kind of media and technology to cover everything, and they didn't have embedded journalists either. Hell there were troops in Germany and Italy who shot the Krauts and Italians when they surrendered, war is not pretty no matter what era and to say people had more "honor" back in WW2 is very niaeve and misguided.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

eots said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > CaughtInTheMid said:
> ...



Whatever bitch, go suck your boyfriends cock and shut the fuck up.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

eots said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received 263 reputation points from eots.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



Look at the butt hurt cocksucker, idiot was so emotional he gave me positive rep.


----------



## eots (Jan 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



why was that your role as a non-combatant solider ?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

eots said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



deleted


----------



## eots (Jan 12, 2012)

high_gravity said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > high_gravity said:
> ...



what did you do cook and clean for the men folk ?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

eots said:


> high_gravity said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Lame.


----------



## JStone (Jan 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > CaughtInTheMid said:
> ...



Shit-for-brains, what was the cause of muslime terrorism against the US in the 18th century?

Christopher Hitchens


> ...One cannot get around what [Thomas] Jefferson heard when he went with John Adams to wait upon Tripolis ambassador to London in March 1785. When they inquired by what right the Barbary states preyed upon American shipping, enslaving both crews and passengers, Americas two foremost envoys were informed that it was written in the Koran, that all Nations who should not have acknowledged their authority were sinners, that it was their right and duty to make war upon whoever they could find and to make Slaves of all they could take as prisoners, and that every Mussulman who should be slain in battle was sure to go to Paradise. (It is worth noting that the United States played no part in the Crusades, or in the Catholic reconquista of Andalusia.)
> 
> Jefferson Versus the Muslim Pirates by Christopher Hitchens, City Journal Spring 2007


----------



## eots (Jan 12, 2012)

high_gravity said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > high_gravity said:
> ...



indeed you are...wannabe


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

eots said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Yeah right, I was actually in the Military when your dumbass just sits around watches gay porn all day.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

eots said:


> high_gravity said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Wow you are one butthurt cock sucker, thanks again for the pos rep.


----------



## eots (Jan 12, 2012)

high_gravity said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > high_gravity said:
> ...



you like imagining gay stuff dont you...is that how you passed the time when the menfolk where off fighting ?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 12, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > CaughtInTheMid said:
> ...



And in Vietnam they used to take people up in a chopper push one out and then ask the others if they want to talk yet.

And let's not forget the My Lai massacre


So to think soldiers are somehow above the baser aspects of human nature is pure denial


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

eots said:


> high_gravity said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Jan 12, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



and for many it does not stop with their return


----------



## eots (Jan 12, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jT7-jINGyz4]US military suicide rate EXCEEDS combat fatalities! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Jan 12, 2012)

eots said:


> high_gravity said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



You play video games in your bedroom, pussy


----------



## eots (Jan 12, 2012)

JStone said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > high_gravity said:
> ...



 I Never play games..


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

eots said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Yeah right faggot.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

Eots is such an emotional little prom queen she gave me pos rep instead of negative, what a fuckin joke.


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Eots is such an emotional little prom queen she gave me pos rep instead of negative, what a fuckin joke.


----------



## bornright (Jan 12, 2012)

I am afraid this thread has gone to a pissing contest.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

bornright said:


> I am afraid this thread has gone to a pissing contest.



I just pissed all over eots like R Kelly.


----------



## eots (Jan 12, 2012)

high_gravity said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> > i am afraid this thread has gone to a pissing contest.
> ...



ya...in your homoerotic dreams maybe


----------



## CaughtInTheMid (Jan 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> CaughtInTheMid said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



i agree that they shouldn't have pissed on them and am surprised at anyone who picks this as a battle that they want to fight (that it's okay for US Military personnel to piss on dead bodies). i can understand debating their punishment but to say that it's okay to do is a bad side to take.

what do you think their CO thinks and what punishment do you think they'll actually get?


----------



## eots (Jan 12, 2012)

Gay guys that are out do not really bother me but these closet cases like high gravity are kind of disturbing


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 12, 2012)

bornright said:


> I am afraid this thread has gone to a pissing contest.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

eots said:


> high_gravity said:
> 
> 
> > bornright said:
> ...



Maybe, you can learn how to not be so emotional when you give people rep, you won't look like such a cock sucking fool.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

eots said:


> Gay guys that are out do not really bother me but these closet cases like high gravity are kind of disturbing


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

CaughtInTheMid said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > CaughtInTheMid said:
> ...



I am not sure what their CO thinks but since this is all over the web now their careers could probably be ended by this, it depends how bad this blows out with the media though.


----------



## eots (Jan 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > high_gravity said:
> ...



I am hardly the one that is emotional you hysterical little queen


----------



## JStone (Jan 12, 2012)

eots said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Difficult for you to emote given you're brain-dead.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

eots said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Really? give me more pos rep Nancy.


----------



## CaughtInTheMid (Jan 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> CaughtInTheMid said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



agreed. 

i do think it's another headache that higher ups in the military didn't want to have to deal with. they have an almost impossible task as it is. little stuff like this probably drives them crazy (as they try to get assistance/cooperation from crazy groups/people around the world).


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

eots you need to contact a moderator to teach you how to navigate this site properly, you dumb cocksucker LMAO!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

CaughtInTheMid said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > CaughtInTheMid said:
> ...



Oh you are 100% correct, its hard enough being over there just doing your job without having to deal with a media war and everyone trying to find out what these Marine's punishments will be.


----------



## eots (Jan 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> eots you need to contact a moderator to teach you how to navigate this site properly, you dumb cocksucker LMAO!



or I could contact them about some hysterical little queen talking about sucking my grandfathers cock and fucking my wife ass...you are a pathetic little man no wonder they would not let you near the action


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 12, 2012)

CaughtInTheMid said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > CaughtInTheMid said:
> ...




It puts a bad face on the entire military, so no they shouldnt have done it.

But....I do understand.

Those guys saw 1st hand what the enemy was doing with our soldiers and civilians.


----------



## Caroljo (Jan 12, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



My husband was a Marine in VN...Ross Hill which was a pretty bad place!  He won't even talk about much of what went on there, he says i don't want to know......and i think he just doesn't want to talk about it!


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 12, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



My exgirlfriends dad was like that too. 
Never did talk to her or her mom about it, but had a good talk with me one day. Wow, is all I want to say. 
War is Hell


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

eots said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > eots you need to contact a moderator to teach you how to navigate this site properly, you dumb cocksucker LMAO!
> ...



Oh wow you are so butthurt, need a tissue faggot?


----------



## JStone (Jan 12, 2012)

eots said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > eots you need to contact a moderator to teach you how to navigate this site properly, you dumb cocksucker LMAO!
> ...



You are unable to fuck a flea with your tiny dick


----------



## eots (Jan 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



No, no need for that,,but just like war there are rules of engagement and you have broken them and like these men dishonor active duty soldiers people like you dishonor veterans


----------



## eots (Jan 12, 2012)

JStone said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



it is hard not to note you two closet cases spend a lot of time writing and imagining homosexual acts and male sexual organs


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

eots said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## JStone (Jan 12, 2012)

eots said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



It must be embarrassing having a flea laugh at your little shmeckle.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

eots said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Still crying bitch? do you need a diaper change and a bottle, or would you rather your boyfriend put his cock back on your tonsils?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

JStone said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



eots is a woman she has a vagina.


----------



## JStone (Jan 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I wouldn't dignify her diseased stinkhole as a vagina


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

JStone said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Agreed, more like a shit hole.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 12, 2012)

I like Ravi!


----------



## eots (Jan 12, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbwLp3xuBUI&feature=related]Boys have penis and girls have vagina. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 12, 2012)

CaughtInTheMid said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > CaughtInTheMid said:
> ...



My father did not either, and killing people bothered him the rest of his life.


----------



## JStone (Jan 12, 2012)

eots said:


> Boys have penis and girls have vagina. - YouTube



You have stinky twat and ugly face


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 12, 2012)

Jroc said:


> It seems libs get more outraged by this stuff than they do when these muslim whackos chop off a man's head...Go figure. How about the Russian news network report on what Putin's Russia does to muslim terrorist



Umm are we americans not supposed to be better humans than the cut yer head off muslims?


----------



## JStone (Jan 12, 2012)

I defile live muslimes all day long.  Defiling dead ones seems halal to me


----------



## JScott (Jan 12, 2012)

How did our country become so 80 percentile?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 12, 2012)

CONDUCT UNBECOMING!!!

Simple phrase.  Designed to ensure our military performs and behaves professionally.  Not like a gaggle of drunken Arizona State fraternity pledges.

If only some of the Conservative posters here would take a page from their own book.  After railing against the coarsening of the culture, some Conservative knuckle draggers would praise the derelict "Marines" and their foul behavior as heroic.


----------



## JStone (Jan 12, 2012)

Nosmo King said:


> CONDUCT UNBECOMING!!!
> 
> Simple phrase.  Designed to ensure our military performs and behaves professionally.  Not like a gaggle of drunken Arizona State fraternity pledges.
> 
> If only some of the Conservative posters here would take a page from their own book.  After railing against the coarsening of the culture, some Conservative knuckle draggers would praise the derelict "Marines" and their foul behavior as heroic.



Blowing off a little steam is harmless and defiling islime and muslimes is always warranted.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 12, 2012)

Who is really surprised at this? Not me. I am a little surprised it is marines though. Always thought they were a little above other services in terms of selection etc. 

Some of them are going to jail....


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 12, 2012)

JStone said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > CONDUCT UNBECOMING!!!
> ...


But if the enemy were white Europeans, would this be conduct unbecoming?  What IS your standard for conduct unbecoming?  Or would you gladly support a military that projected American barbarism rather than true American values?  And that begs the question: what values do you support if this level of behavior is acceptable to you?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 12, 2012)

Nosmo

JStone is a troll...you'd do well to ignore it...


----------



## JScott (Jan 12, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> Nosmo
> 
> JStone is a troll...you'd do well to ignore it...



He is also most likely below the 80 percentile.


----------



## JStone (Jan 12, 2012)

Nosmo King said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



The muslime enemy are animals not meriting even minimal respect.  They are to be treated like the excrement that they are.


----------



## jillian (Jan 12, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> Nosmo
> 
> JStone is a troll...you'd do well to ignore it...



he's more of a counter-troll...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 12, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> Nosmo
> 
> JStone is a troll...you'd do well to ignore it...


And he's winning the hearts and minds of other minimally intelligent people all over the world!


----------



## JStone (Jan 12, 2012)

Nosmo King said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo
> ...



This is a messageboard with 5 people on it.  Get over yourself.


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 12, 2012)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Full court and dishonarable discharge for all involved.
> ...




If there was a video of Taliban soldiers urinating on dead American soldiers, would you be saying "who gives a shit"?


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 12, 2012)

Have you seen what those animals do to live people?

Screw them.


----------



## del (Jan 12, 2012)

jillian said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo
> ...



yeah, he barely starts 30 inane threads a day


----------



## JStone (Jan 12, 2012)

del said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



And, you get paid nothing to read every one


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 13, 2012)

Marines Urinating Video: Pamela Geller, Anti-Muslim Blogger, Says 'I DO Love These Marines'


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 13, 2012)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Full court and dishonarable discharge for all involved.
> ...




Nah for filming it


----------



## Jos (Jan 13, 2012)

Piss on a dead body, condemnation 
Piss on the constitution, re-election


----------



## JStone (Jan 13, 2012)

Jos said:


> Piss on a dead body, condemnation
> Piss on the constitution, re-election



I'd piss on the quran but that would be an insult to my piss.


----------



## Jos (Jan 14, 2012)

You often piss on the Torah, by your actions


----------



## Sallow (Jan 14, 2012)

jillian said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo
> ...



I'm thinking Mountain Troll..under a bridge.


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 14, 2012)

Jos said:


> Piss on a dead body, condemnation
> Piss on the constitution, re-election





burn an American flag, piss off a conservative

pee on a dead terrorist, piss off a liberal


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 14, 2012)

xotoxi said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Did we not see American military dragged through the streets of Mogadishu?  Were Americans not filmed getting gutted in Fallujah?  Were were not treated to the entertainment of civilians Daniel Pearl and Nick Berg getting beheaded, live?  Were the burning bodies of living Americans not hung from a bridge?

Who gives a shit, we sucked it up.  We should have carpeted the nation with daisy cutters, but we didn't even bother asking for a "sorry bro, didn't mean it".  

Now you expect Americans to be outraged over pissing on a corpse?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 14, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Have you seen what those animals do to live people?
> 
> Screw them.


Are you condemning the Taliban because they're barbaric?  Say it out loud and maybe you'll get it.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 14, 2012)

Nosmo King said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Have you seen what those animals do to live people?
> ...



The taliban are barbaric.  They understand and respond only to barbarism.  They respect only those more barbaric than they are.  

That should cover it.


----------



## eots (Jan 14, 2012)

katzndogz said:


> nosmo king said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



for someone with the depth of thought of a simple minded cretin  it may be sufficient to"cover it"...but for the rest of us it run s a little deeper


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 14, 2012)

eots said:


> katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > nosmo king said:
> ...



Especially if that deeper includes being a lily livered ass kisser.  You could give the Taliban the tongue and they will still cut your head off.


----------



## eots (Jan 14, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > katzndogz said:
> ...


*
No they would drink coffee and smoke weed and opium with me.. what are you talking about*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8bCX6xJFI0&feature=related]Afghan Soldiers Smoking Weed with British Troops - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Jan 14, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYLfPRiZoow&feature=related]US Army Soldiers smoking weed while at WAR?! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Jan 14, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6IvDk-oJXM]END WAR: NATO Funds Taliban By Allowing Poppy, NATO Admits Funding Source "Cash Crop For Insurgents" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 14, 2012)

eots said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Dont you have some work to do proving Bush blew up the WTC with fake planes and shit?


----------



## eots (Jan 14, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



well the fact we where drawn into wars of conquest through deception to serve the military industrial complex is pretty much accepted reality to most at this point...so at this point withdrawing all troops and putting an end to these nation building conquest is a greater priority than the details of sept 11 2001


----------



## Jos (Jan 15, 2012)

eots said:


> US Army Soldiers smoking weed while at WAR?! - YouTube



Now that is the way to win the trust of the locals


----------



## waltky (Feb 10, 2012)

Just a case of mistaken identity...

*Marines: Nazi flag was mistaken for their own*
_February 9, 2012 - Marines caught posing with a Nazi flag say they thought the SS symbol was meant to represent their own sniper scouts team._


> The Marine Corps on Thursday once again did damage control after a photograph surfaced of a sniper team in Afghanistan posing in front of a flag with a logo resembling that of the notorious Nazi SS  a special unit that murdered millions of Jews, gypsies and others.  The Corps said in a statement that using the symbol was not acceptable, but the Marines in the photograph taken in September 2010 will not be disciplined because investigators determined it was a naïve mistake.
> 
> The Marines believed the SS symbol was meant to represent sniper scouts and never intended to be associated with a racist organization, said Maj. Gabrielle Chapin, a spokeswoman at Camp Pendleton, where the Marines were based.  "I don't believe that the Marines involved would have ever used any type of symbol associated the Nazi Germany military criminal organization that committed mass atrocities in WWII," Chapin said. "It's not within who we are as Marines."  The Corps has used the incident as a training tool to talk to troops about what symbols are acceptable after it became aware of the photograph last November, Chapin said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Feb 10, 2012)

Jroc said:


> It seems libs get more outraged by this stuff than they do when these muslim whackos chop off a man's head...Go figure. How about the Russian news network report on what Putin's Russia does to muslim terrorist



So you want to compare Americans to terrorists? You think Americans are too barbaric to be held to a higher standard ?


----------

